# Different automatic raw import settings



## mentalaustrian (Dec 29, 2014)

Hi,
maybe this is a stupid question, but i get different developing results with canon 7d and 5d mark iii.
Imtry to explain what i mean in my broken english 
if i import from 7d, without any developing settings, i see after the import, that lightroom has set, lets say 20 sharpness.
if im import 5d raw files, than i get a sharpness setting of 60.
any idea why this happens?
Is there a way to change this? 
Can the reason be a camera internal sharpness setting? I would understand it if i shoot in jpeg, but not in raw.
thank you,
Mario


----------



## Jim Wilde (Dec 29, 2014)

No, not an internal camera setting. More likely is that you've (inadvertently perhaps) changed the default develop settings.....these can be changed on an individual camera basis, which can explain why you get different settings for your two cameras.

To reset the settings for each camera back to the Adobe defaults, select a raw file from one camera and in the Develop module click on the Develop menu>Set Default Settings>Restore Adobe Default Settings. Repeat with a raw file from the other camera.

That will fix things for new imports, for existing files you can (again in the Develop module) press and hold the Alt key....the Reset key bottom right will change to "Reset (Adobe)", click on that key and the image will be reset to the Adobe default settings.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 29, 2014)

Welcome to the forum.
If you are shooting RAW, LR will apply different camera profiles to different camera model because the camera models have unique characteristics.  If you look in the Preferences Presets tab, you will see two checkboxes labeled "Make Defaults specific to camera Serial Number"  and "Make Defaults specific to camera ISO setting.  There is also a button labeled {Reset all default Develop settings}  You might make changes to these in Preferences to see if the results are more to your liking. 

Adobe has determined the best response for each camera and set that as the initial default.   You can if you wish create your own import develop preset and apply that on import.

When I had Pentax cameras, the Adobe defaults were pretty sad.  They were much better for my D800 and D800E.  Now that I have a D810, the defaults are almost always the only adjustments that I need to make to the RAWs.   Any settings in the camera are applied only to the JPEG coming out of the camera or the JPEG thumbnail embedded in the CR2.  LR ignores any WB, and sharpness settings that you made in the camera.  You should also turn off ALO and HTP since these adversely affect the RAW data and are uncorrected by LR.


----------



## mentalaustrian (Dec 29, 2014)

Thanks, Problem solved with jim wildes tip. I like to make all the settings by myself


----------

